# Can't install my NIC module

## eric

Hi,

At least, I finaly installed Gentoo 1.1a! 

The probem I have now, is after building the kernel and the drivers for my ethernet card as modules (tulip), I'm unable to load that module.

If I type "modprobe tulip", I get this message:

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.o: init_module: not such device

....

When I booted from the cd Gentoo, I had no problem to load my tulip module. So I guess I forgot something during installation of my kernel??

Thanks for your help.

----------

## niyogi

this is just a shot in the dark... but try putting in your /etc/modules.autoload file

mii 

before your tulip line..

then restart

----------

